# Form trouble



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you don't have the equipment to change the DL yourself, you can experiment with the length of your D loop. 

You can buy a couple of feet of loop material and there are several videos and tutorials on AT that will show you how to tie it on. 

It's a good first step in learning to work on your bow. Be sure to test the knots before you draw your bow. If the knot isn't tightened down snuggly, you may learn how hard you can punch. :mg:

Start long and gradually shorten it until you find your optimum length. Then you can take it to the shop, show them what you want and they should be able to adjust the bow to the same DL.

However, when you are experimenting, don't judge the DL by comfort. Look at alignment and how steady you hold. Comfort will come with time.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

send me a pic i need to see..:cool2:


----------

